# Netrebko - Lohengrin



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

For whatever reason I can not find the Anna Netrebko threads.

Here's a complete video of Anna Netrebko's Lohengrin from Dresden:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5MTE4NjQ5Mg==.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> For whatever reason I can not find the Anna Netrebko threads.
> 
> Here's a complete video of Anna Netrebko's Lohengrin from Dresden:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5MTE4NjQ5Mg==.html


Is it not on You Tube, this one won't open.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Is it not on You Tube, this one won't open.


Works for me, but it took a couple minutes to open and start playing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Works for me, but it took a couple minutes to open and start playing.


Thanks, will try again later.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Is it not on You Tube, this one won't open.


Couldn't find it on youtube or any other more user-friendly site. It takes a while and maybe a different internet browser, but on my computer it worked.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

interestedin said:


> Couldn't find it on youtube or any other more user-friendly site. It takes a while and maybe a different internet browser, but on my computer it worked.


I could not find on You Tube either. I opened it with Firefox on my computer which is running a Linux operating system.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> Couldn't find it on youtube or any other more user-friendly site. It takes a while and maybe a different internet browser, but on my computer it worked.


I followed the advice from Florestan,but I am not a Netrebko fan, sorry.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Works for me, thanks very much for sharing this.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Youtube:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Youtube:


Thank you, this works much better!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beczala does very good as Lohengrin, I like his voice and stage presence.......

3:29:40
I like how they show the swan knight kneeling and invoking the power of the holy grail to break the pagan spell of Ortrud and transform the swan into to the young duke of Brabant......this is almost always glossed over in stage performances


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Beczala does very good as Lohengrin, I like his voice and stage presence.......
> 
> 3:29:40
> I like how they show the swan knight kneeling and invoking the power of the holy grail to break the pagan spell of Ortrud and transform the swan into to the young duke of Brabant......this is almost always glossed over in stage performances


I too am impressed by Beczala. Great voice and a good actor. Zeppenfeld is terrific as Heinrich. And Netrebko makes a decent fist of Elsa. A bit wobbly in the upper register but not bad. Konieczny and Herlitzius make a good pair of villains and Thielemann and the Dresden Staatskapelle are in great form. Derek Welton is a tremendous Herald.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> Beczala does very good as Lohengrin, I like his voice and stage presence.......
> 
> 3:29:40
> *I like how they show the swan knight kneeling and invoking the power of the holy grail to break the pagan spell of Ortrud and transform the swan into to the young duke of Brabant......this is almost always glossed over in stage performances*


It's in Wagner's stage directions. He had very clear and logical ideas about how his characters should behave, and his music is often beautifully coordinated with the action. Modern directors have their own ideas; Wieland Wagner, in his original Bayreuth productions, pared down not only the scenery but the amount of activity onstage, saying that Wagner wasn't writing "ballet music."


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> It's in Wagner's stage directions. He had very clear and logical ideas about how his characters should behave, and his music is often beautifully coordinated with the action. Modern directors have their own ideas;* Wieland Wagner, in his original Bayreuth productions, pared down not only the scenery but the amount of activity onstage*, saying that Wagner wasn't writing "ballet music."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

From an interview with Anna Netrebko (given in German):

Netrebko: _"Now I'll tell you a secret: I can not memorize any German text. My brain is perhaps too Russian organized, it simply is not in the situation. French, Italian, I can sing everything, but German lyrics are too heavy for me. "Einsam in trüben Tagen", okay, until then. Silenzio, I can not remember how it goes on. I got a teleprompter for the Elsa in Dresden. Christian Thielemann had told me that the words were important. He said he did not want to hear any musical lines from me, he wanted to hear Tttexssssttt! Vowels! Consonants! Elsa was really hard. "_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> From an interview with Anna Netrebko (given in German):
> 
> Netrebko: _"Now I'll tell you a secret: I can not memorize any German text. My brain is perhaps too Russian organized, it simply is not in the situation. French, Italian, I can sing everything, but German lyrics are too heavy for me. "Einsam in trüben Tagen", okay, until then. Silenzio, I can not remember how it goes on. I got a teleprompter for the Elsa in Dresden. Christian Thielemann had told me that the words were important. He said he did not want to hear any musical lines from me, he wanted to hear Tttexssssttt! Vowels! Consonants! Elsa was really hard. "_


One of the funniest things I've read lately that doesn't concern an orange orangutan in a white house.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Give me Steber as Elsa, any day of the week.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> One of the funniest things I've read lately that doesn't concern an orange orangutan in a white house.


You've never heard of her famous problems with German before? You don't seem very informed. She said the same after her performances as Isolde at the Bowling Green festival in 2004...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

interestedin said:


> You've never heard of her famous problems with German before? You don't seem very informed. She said the same after her performances as Isolde at the Bowling Green festival in 2004...


I never heard of this problem before either.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

He doesn't need me to defend him but I think that Woodduck is probably one of the most informed contributors to this or any other forum.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Woodduck, please defend me now  I was joking. But it appears the joke wasn't good. My fault! Netrebko never said that before. And certainly not after that incredibly famous Isolde-performance in 2004...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Relax, everyone. Interestedin was making a reference to Kellyann Conway's whopper about a supposed "Bowling Green massacre." She, of course, as the apparently willing mouthpiece (as if he needed another mouth) of the orange orangutan (if you don't get that one, see Bill Maher), has no excuse, but I think we must excuse interestedin for his feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Being on the other side of the pond we don't see every inanity from the trump administration. Can someone fill me in on the Bowling Green Massacre comments by the always tastefully attired (viz her Coco the clown outfit at the inauguration) Kellyanne Conway.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> Being on the other side of the pond we don't see every inanity from the trump administration. Can someone fill me in on the Bowling Green Massacre comments by the always tastefully attired (viz her Coco the clown outfit at the inauguration) Kellyann Conway.


"The Bowling Green massacre is a nonexistent incident referred to by U.S. Counselor to the President Kellyanne Conway in an interview ... . Conway cited the "massacre" as justification for a travel and immigration ban from seven Muslim-majority countries enacted by United States President Donald Trump. However, no such massacre ever occurred."

(wiki)

"I mean, most people don't know that because it didn't get covered" (Conway)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I presume this comes under the much heralded category - Fake News.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Florestan said:


> I never heard of this problem before either.


Tristan und Isolde = long afternoon
Tristan und Isolde with Netrebko trying to sing ... German = longest day of my life

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, I got sucked in. Hehe. I hate that.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Becca said:


> From an interview with Anna Netrebko (given in German):
> 
> Netrebko: _"Now I'll tell you a secret: I can not memorize any German text. My brain is perhaps too Russian organized, it simply is not in the situation. French, Italian, I can sing everything, but German lyrics are too heavy for me. "Einsam in trüben Tagen", okay, until then. Silenzio, I can not remember how it goes on. I got a teleprompter for the Elsa in Dresden. *Christian Thielemann had told me that the words were important. He said he did not want to hear any musical lines from me, he wanted to hear Tttexssssttt! Vowels! Consonants!* Elsa was really hard. "_


Yes, and I would say Thielemann knows what he is talking about. With Wagner, words ARE important.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

interestedin said:


> "The Bowling Green massacre is a nonexistent incident referred to by U.S. Counselor to the President Kellyanne Conway in an interview ... . Conway cited the "massacre" as justification for a travel and immigration ban from seven Muslim-majority countries enacted by United States President Donald Trump. However, no such massacre ever occurred."
> 
> (wiki)
> 
> "I mean, most people don't know that because it didn't get covered" (Conway)


I know politicians can be economical with the truth but now are they just plain lying to the people? You couldn't make it up but apparently they're trying to!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Tristan und Isolde = long afternoon
> Tristan und Isolde with Netrebko trying to sing ... German = longest day of my life
> 
> :tiphat:
> ...


Can you Imagen what you _could_ have done instead of being bored to death. :lol:


----------

